
Microsoft quietly disables registry hack used to de-activate Windows Defender - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/microsoft-quietly-disables-the-registry-hack-used-to-de-activate-windows-defender-in-windows-10/
======
kipchak
Could this possibly be intended to make it harder for malware to disable
Defender by editing the registry?

~~~
rolph
it is possible to have more than one intention at a time... 2 birds 1 stone

